# Correcta instalacion de un capacitor a un automovil



## ThaConectted (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro pues me dirijo de la forma mas amable a explicar y preguntar. bueno resulta que soy nuevo en esto del "tuning" pero instale un amplificador a mi auto de 1000 wats junto con las bocinas. pero resulta que cuando subo el volumen baja la intensidad de corriente en el auto(se nota),y el estereo se calienta muy rapidamente.
ahora bien encontre que para que no se baje la corriente puedo usar un capacitor electrolitico en el auto, pero en que parte debo conectarlo para que me mantenga estable la energia.

y la otra ¿es normal que el estereo se caliente?
gracias por su atensión


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 14, 2009)

aca hay un tema sobre esto...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/funcionamiento-capacitor-1f-etapa-potencia-stereo-auto-17652/

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

Bueno yo de la forma mas amable me dirijo a vos para explicarte , ya que me dedico a esto hace años  y tengo idea sobre el tema...

Si el estereo se calienta excesivamente es porq conectaste algo mal. Aunque es normal que estè "tibio".

"ahora bien encontre que para que no se baje la corriente puedo usar un capacitor electrolitico en el auto"
El capacitor se conecta SIEMPRE lo mas cerca posible del amplificador, y no se conecta asi nomas... tenes que cargarlo con una resistencia en serie para igualar la tension de la bateria sin que exista un pico de corriente.
Los capacitores suelen venir de 1 Faradio en adelante (como norma se usa 1F cada 1000W rms)
Tenè MUCHO cuidado! No se te ocurra cortocircuitar los terminales.

En esta pagina podes conocer algo mas sobre el car-audio: http://www.bcae1.com/
El tema 48 es el de los capacitores.

Me gustarìa que me des mas datos (modelo de potencia, altavoces, mod de estereo, seccion de los cables, etc) para poder asesorarte mejor y en caso de haber algun error corregirlo, saludos.


----------

